# intended purpose, intended use = προβλεπόμενος σκοπός, προβλεπόμενη χρήση



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Θα βρούμε επίσης τις αποδόσεις:
*προκαθορισμένη χρήση* (αποδίδει κανονικά το *designated use*)
*προτεινόμενη χρήση* (αποδίδει το *recommended use*)
*συγκεκριμένη χρήση* (δεύτερη απόδοση που προτείνει η Microsoft, αν και προτιμά την απόδοση «προβλεπόμενη χρήση»)

Βρίσκω, ακόμα και σε ιστοσελίδες της ΕΕ, και «προοριζόμενη χρήση», αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος (αν και διαδεδομένο).

Υπάρχει το *is intended for use* = προορίζεται για χρήση, αλλά λέμε «προβλέπω αυτή τη χρήση», άρα *προβλεπόμενη χρήση*. Λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το δωμάτιο για καθιστικό» (ΛΝΕΓ), λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το προϊόν για αυτή τη χρήση», δεν λέμε «προορίζω αυτή τη χρήση», άρα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε _προοριζόμενη χρήση_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το δωμάτιο για καθιστικό» (ΛΝΕΓ), λέμε «προορίζω αυτό το προϊόν για αυτή τη χρήση», δεν λέμε «προορίζω αυτή τη χρήση», άρα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε _προοριζόμενη χρήση_.


Πάντως ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν το _προορισμένη χρήση_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ορισμένοι χρησιμοποιούν το _προορισμένη χρήση_.


Δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Ίσως στη σκέψη τους «προορισμένη = προκαθορισμένη», αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.


----------



## cougr (Jan 10, 2013)

Η «_σκοπούμενη χρήση_» παραλείφθηκε σκοπίμως;


----------



## pontios (Jan 10, 2013)

cougr said:


> Η «_σκοπούμενη χρήση_» παραλείφθηκε σκοπίμως;



+1
cougr is on the prowl.

Η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν - προτιθέμενη χρήση (και προτιθέμενος σκοπός).
Not too many google results, though - it's quite friendless.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 10, 2013)

Ειδικώς για το intended purpose (και πάντα αναλόγως συγκειμένου) δεν θα πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε τη ρηματική απόδοση "προορίζεται" ή απλούστατα τον "προορισμό".


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

cougr said:


> Η «_σκοπούμενη χρήση_» παραλείφθηκε σκοπίμως;


Όχι, αλλά ξεκίνησα περισσότερο με την επιδίωξη να τονίσω τη σωστή και διαδεδομένη χρήση τού _προβλεπόμενη_ σε σχέση με το διαδεδομένο αλλά λανθασμένο _προοριζόμενη_. Εξίσου λανθασμένα, pontios, είναι τα _προτιθέμενη χρήση_ και _προτιθέμενος σκοπός_ (αυτά δεν τα είχα ξανακούσει μάλιστα). Το ρήμα είναι _προτίθεμαι να κάνω κάτι_: ρήμα αποθετικό, είναι ήδη μεσοπαθητικό, δεν γίνεται να το κάνουμε παθητικό. Μας φτάνουν οι _διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές_ για τα τερατάκια του τσίρκου μας, ας μην προσθέσουμε και τις _προτιθέμενες χρήσεις_.

Η *σκοπούμενη χρήση* (για _σκοπούμενο σκοπό_ ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα) είναι μια χαρά και παμπάλαιο, αλλά, επειδή δεν τα πάμε καλά με το ίδιο το ρήμα _σκοπώ_ (ή το _σκοπούμαι_), περισσότερο σαν κλισεδιά κυκλοφορεί.

Επίσης η *επιδιωκόμενη χρήση* έχει λίγους φίλους. Φυσικά, δεν αποκλείονται ο _προορισμός_ ή το _προορίζεται_ σε άλλες διατυπώσεις. Οι μετοχές είναι που θέλουν προσοχή, όπως θα μας πει και κάθε παίκτης του χρηματιστηρίου.
:)


----------



## cougr (Jan 10, 2013)

Σε ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση nickel! 

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, τη φράση _«intended and foreseeable use»_ πώς θα την αποδίδαμε; Η μετάφραση _«προβλεπόμενη και προβλέψιμη χρήση» _ακούγεται σωστή;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

Η ΕΕ χρησιμοποιεί και τις δύο αποδόσεις:
προβλεπόμενη και προβλέψιμη χρήση
σκοπούμενη και προβλέψιμη χρήση

Δεν θα ήθελα να επηρεάσω κανέναν, αλλά εγώ προτιμώ το παιχνίδι με τα δύο παράγωγα της ίδιας λέξης — κι ας μην είναι έτσι στα αγγλικά.

Προσθήκη:
Βλέπω και στα γαλλικά το παιχνίδι: dans les conditions d’utilisation prévues et prévisibles.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 10, 2013)

Με την ευκαιρία, να θυμίσουμε τον ιδιωματισμό for all intents and purposes.
Έχει και λιτό νηματάκι στη Λέξι (αμ πως!);)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η *σκοπούμενη χρήση* (για _σκοπούμενο σκοπό_ ας μη μιλήσουμε καλύτερα) είναι μια χαρά και παμπάλαιο, αλλά, επειδή δεν τα πάμε καλά με το ίδιο το ρήμα _σκοπώ_ (ή το _σκοπούμαι_), περισσότερο σαν κλισεδιά κυκλοφορεί.


Στους νομικούς κύκλους η σκοπούμενη χρήση ζει και βασιλεύει, πάντως :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, να θυμίσουμε τον ιδιωματισμό for all intents and purposes.



Που καλό θα είναι να γράψουμε κι εδώ ότι σημαίνει «κατ' ουσίαν» και όχι, ας πούμε, «για κάθε χρήση». :)



Palavra said:


> Στους νομικούς κύκλους η σκοπούμενη χρήση ζει και βασιλεύει, πάντως :)



Κύκλοι που, ως γνωστόν, είναι το ιεροφυλάκιο κάθε κλισεδιάς (αλλά αυτοί είναι που χρησιμοποιούν και το «σκοπούν»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κύκλοι που, ως γνωστόν, είναι το ιεροφυλάκιο κάθε κλισεδιάς (αλλά αυτοί είναι που χρησιμοποιούν και το «σκοπούν»).


Ε, όχι μόνο: Σκοπούν πλοίο (με καταπληκτικό εύρημα για το γκαφόνημα, που όμως έχει παραγραφεί λόγω παρέλευσης 12ετίας: Επί σκοπούν" το "Θεμιστοκλής").


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2013)

LOL!
Βέβαια, για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε, ας διευκρινίσω ότι εννοούσα «αυτοί σκοπούν», π.χ. «Οι συμβάσεις αυτές σκοπούν στη διερεύνηση των δυνατοτήτων και προϋποθέσεων για τη σύναψη μεταγενέστερης συμβάσεως» και όχι τη μετοχή, π.χ. «Δεν αντιβαίνει στο άρθρο 30, παράγραφος 1, της οδηγίας 2008/48 εθνικό μέτρο, σκοπούν στη μεταφορά της εν λόγω οδηγίας στο εσωτερικό δίκαιο».


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 10, 2013)

Έ, έ! Για λίγο πιο σεμνά! ;) Κάτω τα χέρια σας από το "σκοπώ"!


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το ρήμα είναι _προτίθεμαι να κάνω κάτι_: ρήμα αποθετικό, είναι ήδη μεσοπαθητικό, δεν γίνεται να το κάνουμε παθητικό. Μας φτάνουν οι _διαπραγματευόμενες μετοχές_ για τα τερατάκια του τσίρκου μας, ας μην προσθέσουμε και τις _προτιθέμενες χρήσεις_.




Ευχαριστώ, nickel, για τις χρήσιμες οδηγίες, και επισήμανσης ως προς τις λεπτές διαφορές των λέξεων (και τη σωστή τους χρήση).
Πρέπει τακτικά να επανεξετάζουμε τα πράγματα που πολλές φορές θεωρούμε "δεδομένα", όπως κατέδειξες με την (λανθασμένη) "προοριζόμενη χρήση".
Keep up the good work!


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Έ, έ! Για λίγο πιο σεμνά! ;) Κάτω τα χέρια σας από το "σκοπώ"!


Το ΛΚΝ, που δεν τα πάει τα λόγι·α, δεν το έβαλε στο λημματολόγιό του. (Έχει ωστόσο το απολίθωμα.)

Για την πορεία του _σκοπώ_:

Πρωίας: _εσκόπουν να τον συναντήσω_.
Δημητράκος: _η ποινική νομοθεσία *σκοπεί την εξουδετέρωσιν* της παρά των ανθρώπω εγκληματικής τάσεως_ (χωρίς πρόθεση· έτσι και η «σκοπούμενη χρήση»)
ΛΝΕΓ: _η πρωτοβουλία του υπουργού *σκοπεί στην άμεση διευθέτηση* της κρίσεως_. (με πρόθεση)

Και στα κείμενα της ΕΕ ουκ ολίγα τα ευρήματα για «μέτρο σκοπούν», «μέτρα σκοπούντα» (με πρόθεση «σε», π.χ. _Μέτρα σκοπούντα στην προώθηση της ισότητας των ευκαιριών μεταξύ ανδρών και γυναικών_).

Δεν λείπουν, βέβαια, τα: «μέτρο που αποσκοπεί», «μέτρα που αποσκοπούν». Η σχέση «μέτρα σκοπούντα» προς «μέτρα που αποσκοπούν» (κάτι σαν 1:10) δείχνει το μέλλον.


----------

